# Dans sa jeunesse d'avant sa jeunesse



## plesea8

Ecco, anche solo a leggerla nel titolo si capisce che è una frase complicata, tortuos, volutamente intricata, e un vero pasticcio da tradurre.

Opzioni:
1. Nella giovinezza/gioventù di prima della sua giovinezza/gioventù
2. Nella sua gioventù pre-gioventù

Qualcuno ha un'idea? Un suggerimento? Uno straccio di alternativa?

Grazie mille a tutte le meningi che si spremeranno ;-)


----------



## Corsicum

Lâchons nous, par jeux et par plaisir, mais je ne sais vraiment pas si c’est de l’Italien ?
_Nella gioventù dell’ante-primavera della vita_


----------



## plesea8

Corsicum said:


> Lâchons nous, par jeux et par plaisir, mais je ne sais vraiment pas si c’est de l’Italien ?
> _Nella gioventù dell’ante-primavera della vita_



J'ai l'impression que de toutes manières j'aurais une phrase finale de ce genre. 

Question : Ne faudrait-il pas traduire le mot jeunesse toujours de la même manière ? On risquerait de rompre la “circularité” de la phrase... 

“Nella gioventù dell'ante-gioventù” ou “Nella primavera della vita dell'ante primavera della vita” ? 

Je trouve que ces solutions sont beaucoup moins belles que la version française.


----------



## chlapec

Un suggerimento. Per alleggerire la frase potresti cancellare il possessivo (che possibilmente rimane sottinteso):
"nella giovinezza di prima della giovinezza". Così si resta vicini dall'originale e non suona tanto male (alle orecchie di un spagnolo)


----------



## brian

Come ti pare con la traduzione di "sa"? _Nella sua gioventù della sua ante-gioventù._ Suona abbastanza bene...

Ops, scusa l'incrocio, chlapec. Io comunque non penso che suoni male con l'aggettivo possessivo...


----------



## Corsicum

_«Nella giovinezza di prima della giovinezza »_ 
_«Nella sua gioventù della sua ante-gioventù »_
Les deux proposées avec les tiennes sont aussi bien sinon meilleures que la Française, on a même plus de choix !


----------



## plesea8

chlapec said:


> Un suggerimento. Per alleggerire la frase potresti cancellare il possessivo (che possibilmente rimane sottinteso):
> "nella giovinezza di prima della giovinezza". Così si resta vicini dall'originale e non suona tanto male (alle orecchie di un spagnolo)



Sarà che ho nella mente la frase francese, ma la perdita del possessivo mi sembra che spersonalizzi troppo la frase. In fondo di tratta della gioventù del protagonista, non di una giovinezza qualsiasi.
Ma forse è la frase originale che mi fa parlare così ;-)



brian said:


> Come ti pare con la traduzione di "sa"? _Nella sua gioventù della sua ante-gioventù._ Suona abbastanza bene...
> 
> Ops, scusa l'incrocio, chlapec. Io comunque non penso che suoni male con l'aggettivo possessivo...



In  effetti così non suona male, anzi...

e se al posto di "ante" ci mettessi "pre"?

"Nella sua gioventù della sua pre-gioventù"? Come "suona"? 



Corsicum said:


> _«Nella giovinezza di prima della giovinezza »_
> _«Nella sua gioventù della sua ante-gioventù »_
> Les deux proposées avec les tiennes sont aussi bien sinon meilleures que la Française, on a même plus de choix !



La première ne "coule" pas... la deuxième hypothèse, par contre, je l'aime beaucoup plus.


----------

